# 661 Subgear



## DAkka (13. August 2010)

Moinsen !

Auf der Suche nach einem leichten Safety Jackt für EnduroTouren bin über die 661 subgear jacket/shirt/whatever gestolpert...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Sleeve-Protektoren-Unterhemd-2010::22474.html

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=7a92d628-84f8-409e-a218-6c4a9e160e01

...hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder es zumindest mal in der Hand gehabt ?

Die Beschreibung klingt eigentlich vielversprechend:
"- Günstig platzierte Protektoren aus Intella Schaum sind leicht und stecken harte Einschläge weg
- gleiche Protektion bei 4-mal geringerer Dicke des Materials - Intella Schaum"

Aber es sieht halt aus wie ein Shirt mit Schulterpolstern und der Preis macht mich erst recht stutzig 

Greetz


----------



## Absteiger (13. August 2010)

Hi,

da ich auf Touren auch nicht gern mit nem "richtigen" Safetyjacket fahre und ich dieses Jahr schon einen etwas übleren Crash hatte, bei dem ich mir die Schulter ziemlich aufgerissen habe, hab ich mir das Teil zum ausprobieren bestellt.

Macht gar nicht mal so nen schlechten Eindruck, die Polster sind relativ fest und sitzen ziemlich gut an den Schultern.

Für mich liegt der Vorteil bei Touren darin, dass ich das Teil "zusammengeknüllt" im Rucksack mitnehmen kann (nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg und ist leicht) und vor einer schnelleren Abfahrt wirds dann angelegt (Rücken wird durch Deuter Attack geschützt).

Ich denke mal mehr Schutz als nur mit nem Trikot bietet es auf jeden fall, aber an ein "richtiges" Safetyjacket kommt es nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2010)

ich hab mir das teil auch mal bestellt. in zwei ausführungen. sollten nächste woche auch da sein. bin sehr gespannt drauf. das mehr an schutz im gegensatz zum normalen jersey sollte gegeben sein, wobei ich etwas stutzig bin, was die atmungsaktivität betrifft. deswegen hab ich mir das ding in halblang und lang bestellt.

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=248214

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=248209

(der vollständigkeit halber hier noch die dritte variante, die aber wegen komplett abwesender armschützlinge aussen vor bleibt:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=248215)


----------



## ollibolli (13. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich hab mir das teil auch mal bestellt. in zwei ausführungen. sollten nächste woche auch da sein. bin sehr gespannt drauf. das mehr an schutz im gegensatz zum normalen jersey sollte gegeben sein, wobei ich etwas stutzig bin, was die atmungsaktivität betrifft. deswegen hab ich mir das ding in halblang und lang bestellt.
> 
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=248214
> 
> ...



Dann sei doch bitte so lieb und poste hier deine Erfahrungen 
Da ich viel Enduromässig unterwegs bin, interessiert mich das sehr...

Gruss Olli


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. August 2010)

hi jungens...

meine beiden subs sind heute angekommen. Da ich etwas grösser und schwerer bin, habe ich XL bestellt. Und muss sagen.... ENG! Aber das ist ja ein Compressionsuitdingens und soll eng sein. Auch um die Protektoren an Ort und Stelle zu halten. Jedenfalls ist der untere Bund nicht so flexibel wie das restliche Hemdmaterial. Das Anziehen gestaltet sich daher (und wegen der Protektoren) ein wenig schwierig. Man sollte nicht unbedingt einen Bauchansatz haben, wenn man ein Auge auf dieses Hemdchen geworfen hat.

Da ich mit Hemd noch nicht gefahren bin, kann ich zur Funktionalität nichts sagen. Dies wird aber morgen der Fall sein. Aber bei so nem Protektorenhemd ist´s wie mit nem Airbag. Man will ihn eigentlich nie benutzen müssen.


----------



## DAkka (19. August 2010)

moinsen !

endlich 



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Da ich etwas grösser und schwerer bin, habe ich XL bestellt.



Wie groß und wie schwer ? ;-) bzw. ich bin 1,82 m und ca. 80 kg schwer, würde da theoretisch L passen ?

Welchen Eindruck machen die Protektoren ? Auf den Bildern sehen die aus wie einfache Polster 

Greetz


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

ich bin 1,93 gross und wiege 94kg. meiner ansicht nach sollte dir ein L passen. 

Die Protektoren an Unterarmen und Schultern sind aus Hartschaum, wie ich meine. Machen einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck. Die "Platte" auf der Brust ist deutlich weicher. Hat aber wohl auch nur eine marginale Funktion und soll die Verwendung eines Brustpanzers nicht beeinträchtigen, falls man mit einem fährt. Mir waren in erster Linie die Arm-/Schulterschoner wichtig.

Heut mittag gehts zur Testrunde.

Edit: Die Schuter-/Unterarmprotektoren sind aus dem genannten Intellaschaum, der Brustprotektor aus EVA Schaum.


----------



## stehsegler (19. August 2010)

Fürn Rücken hat das Teil aber nix, oder hab ich was überlesen??


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

nope, am rücken ist nix.... ausser atmungsaktives meshgewebe. zuminest im nackenbereich.


----------



## stehsegler (19. August 2010)

schade... wäre auch zu schön gewesen......


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

na, für den vollkommenen schutz gibts ja andere klamotten. ich finde dieses hemd für endurotouren genau richtig. nicht so zugepackt mit protektoren, so dass man nicht im schweiss untergeht, aber eben an den empfindlichsten stellen, die im falle eines falles am ehesten was abbekommen. beim langen hochfahren kannsde das hemd auch fein im rucksack verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

das subgear in verbingund mit dem rouge dürfte bestimmt sinn machen:
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=05882bb2-0ae1-4a20-932e-3d638d9e00ec

oder den noch dazu:
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=405f02bc-17e2-4cde-af7f-86fddff360a7


----------



## stehsegler (19. August 2010)

ich hab noch nen Rückenprotektor vom Skifahren, aber der verrutscht leider immer..... da wäre so ein jacket halt perfekt....


----------



## DAkka (19. August 2010)

Der fehlende Rückenprotektor wurde bei pinkbike auch heftig diskutiert:
http://superfly.pinkbike.com/blog/subgear.html

Finde es aber nicht so schlimm, da die meisten bei Enduro Touren ja eh mit Rucksack unterwegs sind. Dieser schützt ja auch ein wenig den Rücken. 

Sowas ist dann die Musterlösung:
- http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ide-Trail-Protektor-Rucksack-2009::16310.html
oder 
- http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ck-Protektor-Rucksack-2010-schwarz::8340.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

stehsegler schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen Rückenprotektor vom Skifahren, aber der verrutscht leider immer..... da wäre so ein jacket halt perfekt....



selbst für die härtere gangart hat 661 n paar mehr produkte. dann sinds eben nur keine leichten hemdchen mehr.


----------



## Rockrider (19. August 2010)

Hier ist auch schon ein kurzer Test zu dem Subgear shirt:

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1231/produkt-test-sixsixone-subgear-compression

Ich denke mit einem Evoc Rucksack ist das tatsächlich ne angenehme Kombination. Ich werde mir jetzt auch mal so ein Teil zum testen zu legen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

ich könnte den text jetzt quasi copypasten. dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. ein wirklich sinniges produkt. selbst nach unserer endurotour heute fühl ich mich nicht so verschwitzt wie sonst, weil das shirt wirklich alles an schweiss abtransportiert. ich fahre eine thor motocross-hose/hemd , die diese eigenschaft nicht besitzt, über der radhose und dem subgear. da der schweiss vom subgear so exzellent abtransportiert wurde, war die mx-kombo rasch so vollgesaugt, dass es kurzzeitig wie angstpipi aussah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverEnough (20. August 2010)

hey hey, 

ich habe mir die auch bestellt. und bald kommt noch ein rückenpanzer dazu. 
ich fahre freeride und downhill. zu schwach das subgear oder ist das dann gut mit einem rückenpanzer?

LG tobi


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. August 2010)

also, für enduro perfekt. für die typischen gravity kategorien wahrscheinlich weniger geeignet.

die version ohne arme hätte sich 661 sparen können. in dem seh ich keine sinnvolle funktion. der brustschutz ist wahrscheinlich nicht so toll. kurzarm und vorallem langarmversion sind top, ersetzen aber beim freeriden und/oder downhillen nicht den richtigen schutz"panzer"


----------



## DieselCarver (1. Oktober 2010)

hab mal ne frage zu der größe.
sixsixone sagt ja man soll sich an den gewöhnlichen T-Shirt-Größen orientieren.

Bei normalen T-Shirts trage ich gern mal S. Jedoch maximal M.
Aber in S bin ich kaum reingekommen. Der Bund sitzt ja bombenfest und dehnt sich kein bisschen 

Bin nun am überlegen ob ich nicht L bestellen muss. Was meint Ihr?
Bin 1,83m mit 74kg. Kein sonderlich breiter Brustumfang und ein kleiner Bauchansatz 

was denkt ihr sollte ich bestellen?

danke schonmal


----------



## Absteiger (1. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab ähnliche größe und gewichtsklasse wie du (1,80 und 73kg) und das teil in m und das passt. es sollte ja eng anliegen, da die protectoren ja nicht verrutschen sollen.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem es mich vor 4 Wochen auch auf die Schulter gewaffelt hat, hab ich auch nach Schutzausrüstung gesucht. Wollte/will aber keinen Vollpanzer, da ich eig. nur zum Endurofahren und Bikebergsteigen geh. 

Die Tage kam mir jetzt das Sub Gear unter und was man so liest muss es ja echt eine interessante Alternative sein. Bestellt ist es als Short Sleeve in Größe L, ich bin 184cm groß und 82kg schwer bei eher schlacksigem Körperbau (dünn und groß). Werde dann mal berichten wie es passt.


----------



## OJMad (5. November 2010)

Meins ist gerade gekommen

Habs in L.
Bin 194cm bei ca 89kg.
Passt! Allerdings sind die Arme ziemlich lang. Ich denke fast, dass es in M sogar noch einen Ticken besser sitzen könnte. Allerdings würde es dann evtl in die Abteilung "bauchfrei" rutschen.Das Material macht einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Beim kurzen Test eben hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass ein wenig kühlt - ähnlich den Adidas climacool Kompressionsshirts (die ich nebenbei bemerkt in M trage)
Leider sind die Protektoren nicht herausnehmbar - zumindet wüsste ich nicht wie.
Hat das schon mal jemand gewaschen?
Wie lang brauchen die Protektoren zum trocknen?
Schleudergang ist vermutlich nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. November 2010)

hab sie schon etliche male gewaschen.. empfehle auf jeden fallwaschmittel für sportwäsche ( z.b. ausm DM). 30° nicht mehr! schleudern is kein thema. einzig die weissen aufdruckteile lösen sich mit der zeit ab.


----------



## Mattulla (6. November 2010)

Nach den vielen positiven Berichten, werde ich mir wohl auch eines zur Probe zulegen.


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Februar 2011)

Hab heute meine Langarm Version Größe S bekommen.
Passt mir mit 1,80m und 65kg perfekt.
Das Teil macht echt einen soliden Eindruck und sollte 
auch im Hochsommer noch angenehm zu tragen sein.


----------



## Icono (28. Februar 2011)

Hey Ho,

ich wünsche es niemanden aber hat sich in der Zwischenzeit schonmal jemand damit gepackt? Ich bin nämlich auch an einer Protektorenjacke interessiert - die IXS Battlejacket ist mir auf dem Hometrail aber echt zu viel. Ich hab erst zur 661 Evo Pressure Suit geschwankt, welche eine vollwertige Protektorenjacke für den Gravity Bereich ist aber mir kommt es im Prinzip nur auf Schulter und Armprotektoren an. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind die Armprotektoren auch aus einer Hartschale?

Demnach würde es sich mMn schon lohnen das Teil für den Hometrail zu kaufen, da man das Hemd bestimmt nicht sieht und selbst im Sommer unter das Trikot anziehen kann. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (28. Februar 2011)

Hart gestürzt bin ich damit noch nicht.
Die Elbogenprotektoren sind aber schon ziemlich hart.
Ähnlich stabil wie meine von Poc.


----------



## Icono (22. März 2011)

Hmpf, habe das Teil in Medium bestellt und mal anprobiert aber ist für 175cm wohl irgendwie...zu eng. Komme noch nicht einmal bis zu den Schultern, liegt wohl am Grundgerüst. Hartschalenprotektoren sind das zudem auch nicht wirklich...
Eigentlich schade, aber für Enduro fahrten wird es das Beste sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2011)

Was wiegst du wenn man fragen darf? Bin 174 und wieg so 72kg, wollte mir eigentlich auch ein M bestellen. Sollte eigentlich nach der Größentabelle passen


----------



## Icono (22. März 2011)

Hey Chrisinger,

ich denke das Maßbandwerte weitaus nützlicher sind. An meinern Schultern gemessen, sind es 110cm. Ich find dieses reinzwängen auch sonderlich nicht gut. Ich zerre ungern an jeglicher Kleidung, ich kann nicht beurteilen inwieweit ich da etwas zum reissen/ausleiern bekomme. Nimm lieber L, dann kommst du vielleicht auch ohne Reissen des Bundes aus und schaffst es alleine rein.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2011)

bedenkt bitte, dass das son kompressionshemdsdingens is.. das soll eigentlich eng anliegen. das anziehen gestaltet sich in der tat etwas schwierig, weil das bündchen unten nicht flexibel ist. im gegensatz zum restlichen material.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2011)

Hab das Subgear jetzt in M da. Ist schon sehr eng, werd mir jetzt noch das L bestellen

Falls es jemand in der GrÃ¶Ãe M haben will, ich verkauf es fÃ¼r 40â¬


----------



## steve666 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mich hat es Freitag umgelegt und nun sitze ich hier mit einer ordentlichen Lendenwirbelsäulenprellung rum. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem lichten Protektor und bin auf den 661 gestoßen. Der hat aber ja leider keinen Rückenprotektor. Gibt es nicht sowas wie das 661 nur mit Rückenpolster? Hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem 661 Core saver oder dem Rückenprotektor? 

MfG
Steve


----------



## anulu (23. Mai 2011)

Welche Größe würdet ihr denn für 1.82m , 82kg empfehlen?! 
Meine normalen Funktionsshirts sind Größe M aber so wie ich das hier verstehe sind die Shirts von 661 etwas enger durch die Protektoren.

Tendiere zu L sollte jedoch eng anliegen, dass die Protektoren nich verrutschen.

gruß anulu


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2011)

Ich würd L nehmen. Am schwierigsten gestaltet sich das Ausziehen, weil der Bund unten nicht elastisch ist und die Schulterprotektoren einschränken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (23. Mai 2011)

Merci für die schnelle Antwort.

Hast du es dir noch in L bestellt oder trägst du trozdem das M?
Bin nur etwas verwirrt da der Tester von "MTB Freeride.tv" ne sehr ähnliche Körpergröße hat wie meine und es in M probiert hat.

Hab mal meine Schulterbreite gemessen die kommt auf ca 117cm... falls jmd. en Vergleichswert hätte


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch ca, ich trags jetzt in L


----------



## anulu (23. Mai 2011)

Alles klar! Vielen Dank, werds mir dann in L bestellen


----------



## geq (6. Juni 2011)

tja habe auch 117cm schulterumfang, wiege 76kg bei 1,83m.
Wollte das Teil über meinen Rückenpanzer ziehen.
Stellt sich nur die Frage M oder L?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juni 2011)

über den panzer? das kannsde schonmal komplett knicken..


----------



## geq (7. Juni 2011)

Oh je ist doch nur der rückenpanzer!!!
Ziehe sonst auch ein thermo darüber, dann verrutscht der nämlich keinen mm mehr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juni 2011)

dann versuch das mal und lass mich bitte wissen, zu welchen fazit du gekommen bist


----------



## geq (7. Juni 2011)

ja müsste die tage kommen mal sehen....
Melde mich dann


----------



## geq (14. Juni 2011)

So die erste Ausfahrt hab ich damit gemacht.
Mit subgear über meinen Rückenprotektor  
Und das hat ohne zwicken gepasst, auch wenn ich zum An-und-ausziehen etwas länger gebraucht habe
Habe M genommen ist auch gut so, denn sonst wären die Schulterteil zu locker.
Für alle minimalisten im Dh ein tolles Teil!


----------



## kinderfresserin (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch so eins: ich 1,67 + 53kg, Leibchen XS
Wenn ichs geschafft habe anzuziehen bin ich aufgewärmt und dann sitzt es wie eine Wurstpelle. Ausziehen ist auch nicht einfacher. Aber dieses Kompressionsdingens fühlt sich wirklich kühlend an, bin heute fürchterlich bei schwülem Wetter gescheucht worden und hatte nicht das Bedürfnis es auszuziehen!
Ich denke man sollte wirklich die passende Größe wählen weil  die Protektoren schließlich beim Sturz an Ort und Stelle bleiben und nicht verrutschen sollen.
Wenn man probierend auf der Couch sitzt kann man glauben daß die Ellbogenprotektoren bei ganz ausgestreckten Armen nervend Druck verursachen könnten, beim Fahren ist mir das aber noch nie aufgefallen, ich fühle mich total beweglich und nicht eingeschränkt.
Waschen tu ich es im 30min-30Grad-Rapidprogramm und es trocknet kaum langsamer als normales Funktionszeug. Die Protektoren scheinen gar kein Wasser aufzunehmen. Also heute abend waschen und morgen abend wieder anziehen ist kein Problem. 
Also ich finds echt prima!


----------



## Hagen3000 (17. Juni 2011)

Habe es in der Langarm- und Kurzarm-Version. Jeweils in L bei 1,84 und  79kg. Komischerweise passt mir das kurze perfekt, das lange könnte ich  wohl auch in M tragen. Naja, für Enduro-Touren in Kombi mit meinem  Deuter Attack für den Rücken jeweils optimal. Habe es auch beim  Hochfahren immer an. Wenn's sehr warm ist halt das kurze, oben  schnell Ellenbogenschoner dran und gut ist


----------



## Badesjones (12. Juli 2011)

Ich trage das Subgear ärmellos in Verbindung mit dem IXS-Backprotector. Trage diesen aber über dem Shirt. Kann es mir nicht vorstellen, den Rückenschutz darunter zu tragen!! Die Kombi fühlt sich absolut genial an und man hat sehr sehr viel Bewegungsfreiheit. Ich fahre Downhill und Freeride mit dieser Version. Bei 1,83m, und 72 kg trage ich die Größe M.
Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Juli 2011)

Coole Sache das Teil! Seh ich das richtig, daß die Größentabelle von Assault/Comp/Vapor für das Subgear gilt?

Und wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, dann brauch ich wohl die XL bei 115 Brust und 105cm Bauch. Ich weiß, bei grad mal 172cm Körpergröße eher suboptimale Werte...  

Kann man das Subgear eigentlich auch so alleine anziehen oder "muss" da noch ein Shirt drüber? 
Ach ja, ich fahr meine Touren mit dem Deuter Attack 20, da wars heute bei knapp 28°C doch recht warm am Rücken (ich hab nur ein Trikot von Nalini an)...


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Juli 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Coole Sache das Teil! Seh ich das richtig, daß die Größentabelle von Assault/Comp/Vapor für das Subgear gilt?
> 
> Und wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, dann brauch ich wohl die XL bei 115 Brust und 105cm Bauch. Ich weiß, bei grad mal 172cm Körpergröße eher suboptimale Werte...
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte dann wirst du viel zu Lange Ärmel haben und die Armprotektoren werden sehr schlabberig sitzen. Das Teil ist eher nix für Leute mit etwas fülliigeren Maßen befürchte ich... Ist halt einfach auf "sportliche" Körperpassform ausgelegt. 

Natürlich KANN man das Teil auch alleine anziehen. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die nur mit Protektorenweste oder gar in Lycra-Hosen Fahrrad fahren. Ob man sich bei sowas von der Style-Polizei erwischen lassen will, muss aber halt jeder mit seinem modischen Gewissen ausmachen


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Dann wirds halt Kurzärmel + seperate Schoner (O'Neal Pro III)...


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. September 2011)

Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt lasst Euch mal beim Ausziehen dieses Protektors filmen!!!!! Spaßgarantie pur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (8. September 2011)

och, find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch.


----------



## ottovalvole (9. September 2011)

Hi all,

hab das Teil in kurz, bin 178cm und ca. 88kg, Grösse M passt. An- und Ausziehen geht so, aber tragisch ist es nun echt nicht.

Bin damit letzte Woche bei 28 Grad mal testweise 30km durch die Stadt gedüst, der Tragekomfort ist wirklich gut.

Aus meiner Sicht: Kaufempfehlung

Grüsse, TOM


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hab das Teil (Kurzarm) jetzt auf ´ner 20km- Sprinttour angehabt, zu tragen ist es ok, aber naß war es hinterher..... 
Ansonsten ist es ok, Protektoren tragen nicht weiter auf, stören nicht. Der Kauf hat sich soweit gelohnt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das Subgear-Hemd mit Schulterprotektoren heute von einem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen. Trägt sich sehr angenehm. Mit Evoc-Rucksack und eventuell Armprotektoren das perfekte Enduro-Outfit 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## volviq (10. Januar 2014)

So, weil es das Teil recht günstig bei CRC gab, hab ich es mir jetzt auch geholt.
Die Größenfrage war eigentlich nicht leicht, aber da das M schon ausverkauft war, habe ich gezwungenermaßen L bestellt.
Ich bin 1,80m bei 80-83kg, mein Brustumfang ist so 102 cm (ausgeatmet), Schulterbreite 48 cm (der äußere Bereich, also Außenseite Oberarme) (Wie man auf 117 cm Schulterbreite (!) kommen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel  und Umfang messen finde ich dort nicht so leicht..
Also, das in L ist schon etwas schwer anzuziehen, aber wenn ich es an habe, passt es eigentlich perfekt, bloß die Schulterprotektoren sind etwas locker. Und die Ärmel sind wirklich sehr lang, aber die sind am Handansatz recht locker, kann man also hochschrumpeln.

Der Size Chart der beiliegt, würde mir dann eigentlich auch M empfehlen, den kannte ich nur noch nicht.
http://sixsixone.com/size-chart
weicht davon ab! Vielleicht haben sie das Größensystem mittlerweile geändert.
Die im Faltblatt sind für den "Evo Pressure Suit", aber der Sub Gear wird dort gar nicht erwähnt:

Ich tippe mal die Werte (Brustumfang) vom Faltblatt ab:
S: 86-96 cm
M 96-106 cm
L: 107-117 cm
XL 117-122 cm
XXL >126 cm


Da hätte ich das Teil auch ganz gern M probiert gehabt, auch wenn es dann wohl noch schwerer anzuziehen ist. Leider hat kaum ein Händler so was vorrätig, als dass man es anprobieren könnte.

Die Schutzfunktion sollte auch so noch passen, beim Versuch, in der Wohnung auf die Schulter zu fallen, bin ich immer auf den Pads gelandet  Die Ellbogenprotektoren sind recht groß, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.

Interessant am Faltblatt ist auch noch eine Tabelle, in der die Restkraft, die durch den Protektor beim Standard Schlagtest durchkommt (Mean average Force transmitted) dokumentiert ist, und da sind die Werte vom Sub Gear (23-23,8) sogar unter denen vom Vapor Pressure Suite (27-27,9) oder den Comp Ellbogenprotektoren (34).
Also nicht schlecht, und damit scheinbar auch gleichermaßen für einen DH Sturz geeignet 
Die Langzeithaltbarkeit bei mehreren Stürzen ist bei Protektoren mit harter Schale außen aber sicher besser.


----------

